# Đại lý chuyên thi công và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette cho thiêt kế nhà hàng rẻ nhất quận 1



## nhung1hailongvan (30/11/20)

NÊN THI CÔNG VÀ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE CHO NHÀ HÀNG HAY BỆNH VIỆN, ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH RẺ

Hơn bất kì một không gian nào khác, bệnh viện là một nơi rất cần phải đầu tư một hệ thống máy lạnh tốt nhất, nhằm tạo ra một nơi mang đến sự an tâm cho việc chữa trị và hồi phục sức khỏe mọi người… Vậy, _nên lựa chọn lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette cho nhà hàng hay bệnh viện__?_

Xem thêm:  *thi-cong-lap-dat-may-lanh-am-tran-cassette-chuyen-nghiep-gia-re-nhat.*

View attachment 354

*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE CHO BỆNH VIỆN VÀ NHÀ HÀNG TÙY THEO KHU VỰC ĐƯỢC KHÔNG?*


Thật ra không nhất thiết toàn bộ bệnh viện hay phòng khám đều phải lắp đặt duy nhất hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần cassette .

Có thể linh hoạt kết hợp cả 2 hoặc cùng với một sản phẩm nào khác để lắp đặt tùy theo khu vực và đặc điểm tại nơi đó, như vậy, vừa phát huy được tối đa công dụng của sản phẩm, mà bạn cũng không phải quá đắn đo xem nên chọn loại nào, nên từ bỏ loại nào.


*Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette cho sảnh chờ hoặc nơi đi lại.*
Tùy vào sở thích, khả năng kinh tế và đặc điểm kiến trúc nhà hàng mà quý khách lựa chọn loại máy lạnh phù hợp nhất. Nếu ưa thích sự sang trọng bậc nhất mà chi phí bỏ ra nhiều hơn thì chọn máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió. Nếu thích thẩm mỹ mà giá cả vừa phải thì chọn máy lạnh âm trần cassette.



View attachment 355

Với khả năng đảo gió linh hoạt và cách làm mát thổi trực tiếp, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette cho khu vực sảnh chờ hoặc nơi đi lại sẽ giúp cho không gian không không gian mát mẻ hơn rất nhiều

*Về kiểu dáng dàn lạnh.*

Máy lạnh âm trần cassette có kiểu dáng kích thước đồng nhất 950*950mm với 4 cửa thổi hoặc thổi gió 360 độ như của Daikin, Nagakawa với khả năng làm mát nhanh hơn, phủ rộng hơn.

Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió thì tuỳ theo yêu cầu của khách hàng và từng kiểu kiến trúc nhà hàng mà lựa chọn loại mặt nạ miệng gió phù hợp (kiểu dáng dàn lạnh là do bạn lựa chọn). Có ưu điểm thẩm mỹ hơn, cửa gió bố trí linh hoạt hơn đồng nghĩa với việc làm lạnh nhanh hơn, mang lại sự thoải mái dễ chịu nhanh nhất.

*Về chi phí lắp đặt.*

Máy lạnh âm trần cassette có chi phí vừa tầm so với kinh tế của nhà đầu tư.

*Về công suất và giá máy.*


Máy lạnh âm trần cassette có công suất từ 1.5hp - 5.5hp, giá dao động từ 14.500.000đ - 50.000.000đ tùy từng hãng.

Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió có công suất từ 1.0hp - 5.5hp, giá dao động từ 13.000.000đ - 50.000.000đ tùy từng hãng.


*ĐẦU TƯ HÃNG NÀO ĐỂ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE  CHO BỆNH VIỆN VÀ NHÀ HÀNG  TỐT NHẤT?*


Có rất nhiều sự lựa chọn trong việc xác định sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần cassette  cho bệnh viện và nhà hàng . Để mà tìm hiểu hết được từng thương hiệu ra sao, ưu nhược điểm là gì thì chắc là mất thời gian lắm, cho nên, Hải Long Vân là đại lý máy lạnh chuyên thi công và lắp đặt uy tín và mạnh mẽ giúp bạn yên tâm khi bàn giao lại sự tin tưởng.

*Máy lạnh âm trần cassette:*


Nhóm máy lạnh âm trần cassette giá cao, chất lượng tốt: máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Mitsubishi Heavy, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Panasonic…
Nhóm máy lạnh âm trần cassette giá tầm trung: máy lạnh âm trần cassette LG, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Gree, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Reetech…
Nhóm máy lạnh âm trần cassette giá rẻ: máy lạnh âm trần cassette Midea, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Nagakawa, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Sumikura…
View attachment 356



*ĐƠN VỊ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE  CHO BỆNH VIỆN  VÀ NHÀ HÀNG RẺ NHẤT?*

Hải Long Vân vô cùng tự tin trong việc là đơn vị chuyên phân phối và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette  cho bệnh viện và nhà hàng  giá rẻ nhất mà bạn đang tìm kiếm. Có thể nói, sự ưu đãi cực sốc về giá máy, cộng với kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette cho bệnh viện và nhà hàng đã giúp chúng tôi khác biệt hoàn toàn so với những dịch vụ điện lạnh ngoài kia.


*LỜI KẾT.*


Đừng quên 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (báo giá nhanh chóng) sẽ luôn mở 24/7 để tư vấn, khảo sát và báo giá trọn gói công trình lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette cho bệnh viện và nhà hàng.

Ngoài việc là một dịch vụ lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette cho bệnh viện và nhà hàng, Hải Long Vân còn là một trong những đại lý chuyên cung cấp máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh multi,… với giá rẻ nhất và dịch vụ lắp đặt chuyên nghiệp cho mọi công trình. Liên hệ ngay khi cần nhé!

Nguồn link tham khảo:    ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ SỈ


----------

